# LSP for VW Solid Red?



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi folks. :wave: The next car we buy may very well be solid red in colour - VW Tornado or Flash Red. 

I've never detailed a red car before so I'm just wondering what the best LSP combination would be. I know 90% of the final appearance is achieved via polishing, so whatever paint correction is needed, it will be done!

I'm generally a sealant fan (ease of use) and I have a modest range to choose from: Zaino Z2, Z3, Z5, FK1000P, Chemical Guys Blacklight. I'm also considering adding Wolfs Body Wrap (winter) to the collection or possibly even a Glaze and Carnauba wax combination for summer perhaps: Chemical Guys Glossworkz Glaze, or Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze, then possibly Vics Concours or even the stand alone Wekstat Carnauba Kit?

What would you choose for the deepest wet look on corrected red solid paint? :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You certainly have plenty to test out, the one that comes to mind though not a sealant but you mention summer wax.
I would plump for the vics i feel.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I love meg's #7 topped with vics red! Super deep and wet look! 

I've found sealants make red look orange....


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


> I love meg's #7 topped with vics red! Super deep and wet look!
> 
> I've found sealants make red look orange....


That's interesting as I was thinking of using Optiseal on a solid red car I'm doing next week. Maybe a wax would be better then.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Solid red will, generally, have best results with a good quality carnauba wax. 

My immediate thought is Raceglaze 55 or any of the Swissvax range. 

I will post up a photo of my solid red GTi later.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

John @ PB said:


> Solid red will, generally, have best results with a good quality carnauba wax.
> 
> My immediate thought is Raceglaze 55 or any of the Swissvax range.
> 
> I will post up a photo of my solid red GTi later.


Yes please - would love to see a photo of your red GTi. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I find red always looks good with clearkote red moose glaze first, then LSP... vics is a good match, but I use FK1000P

:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a couple of pics of Dodo Juice on Solid red:

Purple Haze Pro:









Supernatural:









Orange Crush:









And the few red cars I have done with Swissvax....

Swissvax Onyx:









Swissvax BOS:









Swissvax Mirage:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Some cracking reds been posted....:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Swissvax Onyx has never let me down with Reds :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Ck Rmg and vics concours. Prep has to be good though.


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

My tried and tested choice on my solid red cars is Meg's M7 Show Car Glaze + M26 Yellow Wax. On a sunny day it's like someone's gone into Photoshop and upped the saturation by 20%.:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Some nice examples in those pix Robert - That MK3 Golf looks brand new. Thanks for posting them up. Much appreciated :thumb:

A few shouts for Vics, Megs#7 Glaze, and CK Red Mouse. Seems that's out of stock in a couple of places


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

As promised.....


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Impossible to tell from pics really. Not only do the pics not show the true finish of a product but you would have to photograph each wax on the exact same car in the exact same lighting to get any sort of idea what the wax is doing for the colour.

IMO for all out looks on red then nothing beats Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax but the beading isnt very good with it and no matter how thin i applied it it clouded over the next day and needed a wipe down.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I was really pleased with NXT2.0 on mine seemed to darken the paint slightly.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

SV Onyx did leave the TT with a cloudy finish....


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

John @ PB said:


> As promised.....


That's a lovely finish on a Tornado Red MK5 :thumb:

Was this finished with Raceglaze 55 or one of the Swissvax waxes?

And, any use of glaze prior to LSP?


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I used serious performance super sealant on my old flash red golf - it looked great. A good budget option while you make your mind up perhaps?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

yetizone said:


> Some nice examples in those pix Robert - That MK3 Golf looks brand new. Thanks for posting them up. Much appreciated :thumb:
> 
> A few shouts for Vics, Megs#7 Glaze, and CK Red Mouse. Seems that's out of stock in a couple of places


CK red moose > meg's #7 just for ease of use. Looks are about the same. Meg's #7 residue removal is a dedicated process lol!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Pezza4u said:


> That's interesting as I was thinking of using Optiseal on a solid red car I'm doing next week. Maybe a wax would be better then.


I'll post a pic of a Mitsubishi I did with powerlock.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

on my 11yr old all factory paint flame red GTi AG SRP & HD wax work really nice. ive always gained lots of shine and depth. *_2nd picture is orangey' due to the tan brick wall in the reflection._



















david


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

i think red moose is the best glaze on red follow that with your vics red and you wont get a better finish


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Russ and his BM said:


> I used serious performance super sealant on my old flash red golf - it looked great. A good budget option while you make your mind up perhaps?


Good call on the SP sealant. But I have Zaino as a VERY good budget option to play with before I decide if a wax is for me again 

Found a few images on the Zaino Europe w sight showing solid red vehicles that had been Zainoed. The cars in question look very good indeed with the BIG ZEE treatment. Maybe I don't need a new glaze and wax after all. But then again, its good to experiment :lol:

http://www.zainoeurope.com/index.php?_a=viewDoc&docId=7

Edit: Forgot to mention in the original post, the car is a daily driver but will be garaged every night, so ultimate LSP longevity is not overly important.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Over winter I have been using Coli 845 as my lsp and in all honesty I simply can't fault it in any way. However I was tempted towards Vics Concours Red as it seems to get nothing but good reports and I applied the first coat on Tuesday this week, 2hr before it rained.
I have to say that the finish really is impressive. Its a much deeper shine than the Coli and really does give a wet look. Unfortunately I haven't got any pictures due to the rain although I have some for the others I have used. 
Its easily good as the Lusso Oro I have used previously but with promise of lasting longer than a day like the Oro its definately gonna be my summer lsp of choice.

Megs NXT2.0....









Lusso Oro....

















Coli 845 at the end of the summer.....


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice MK5 and Type R Boothy :thumb:

Test drove the Type R and loved its frenetic nature. Superb gear change too.

So another vote for Vics then 

Edit. I use Colli 845 for family and friends cars where longevity is the essential requirement, and darned good it is too. Coming to the end of the bottle now and will probably be replaced with a Nano Sealant of some sort.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

One of the *Migliore* range would give it a lovely finish. A fair few traders have the range reduced in price too, so a good time to buy.
Zaino 6 underneath would give it even more...


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

yetizone said:


> Very nice MK5 and Type R Boothy :thumb:


Cheers bud.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Clearkote Red Moose Machine glaze first , then you can choose one of this LSP to achieve deepest wettest look on solid red :thumb:
Victoria Concours Red wax 
Pinnacle Souveran
Werkstat Carnuba Jett


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

CK Red Moose Glaze then CK Carnuba Moose wax
Prima Amigo Blacklight V7


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Raceglaze 55 a favourite of mine & would suit flat red a treat. Seriously nothing to touch it at the price. I like Swissvax BOS although it's more than twice the price...


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I'd give the Zaino a try first as you have it already. It would be a great base to add a wax to if you go that way as well. Might be worth buying one of the cheaper but well recommended waxes first to see if you like the look a wax gives compared to sealants that you're used to.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

cleslie said:


> I'd give the Zaino a try first as you have it already. It would be a great base to add a wax to if you go that way as well. Might be worth buying one of the cheaper but well recommended waxes first to see if you like the look a wax gives compared to sealants that you're used to.


That's the plan I think - especially after being pointed in the direction of this thread by AlanW (after posting in the Zaino section):

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=190987&highlight=Caddy+Mark

A taster image from the thread. Hope MarkM doesn't mind...










I am very tempted by a wax and glaze combo, just as an alternative to the big Z. I feel a 50/50 panel test coming on 

So far it looks like a combination of either Clearkote Red Mouse Glaze and either Raceglaze 55 or possibly Vics Concours wax. Also after rooting through my boxes last night I found I have a tiny bit of Supernatural left in a sample pot as well, just enough to do one coat perhaps.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'd go with the RMG and vics on Red mate, durability wise i'd go for RG55 though.

Also try a glaze like EZ creme and Z2 over the top.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Yep - leaning towards that combo. 

Ez Creme and Z2? I have Blacklight, and that, in all honesty feels just like Ez Creme Glaze with a bit of sealant thrown in :lol:

I'll done my suit of armour ready for the incoming flak!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Loller, I never fancied Blacklight so i'm not sure. Looks the same though.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

I forgot to mention you'll be able to buy a small sample pot of Raceglaze first to see if it's for you - give Mark at Raceglaze a shout and you'll be sorted. Saves you spending your hard earned before you know if it suits what you're doing...:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Vics concours or dodo Lime Prime topped with Orange Crush both produced a gorgeous finish on a solid red Vauxhall that I used to own. Vices gives a slightly wetter, warmer look.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

As Gally says Clearkote RMG is one of the best and even better if applied by DA! 

Alan W


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Rmg and vics concours being mentioned lots and for good reason. Another choice not mentioned is blackfires. You could go with just GEP and midnight sun which will impress greatly or go for he signature wet ice over fire shine. Midnight sun still my fave wax, and I have lots lol


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Rmg and vics concours being mentioned lots and for good reason. Another choice not mentioned is blackfires. You could go with just GEP and midnight sun which will impress greatly or go for he signature wet ice over fire shine. Midnight sun still my fave wax, and I have lots lol


Looks like verything is pointing to Clearkote Red Mouse and Vics Concours :thumb:

Will have to be a very good combo to beat multi layered Z5 though


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Just done the Mrs Seat Leon Radiant Red with Blacklight and V7 Glowing.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

this is the wifes red hyundai coupe

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=210684

never been machined yet
but this summer it will be polished up with possibly scholl/menzerna /polish
then it will be given a coat of red moose,then wet mirror finish and its summer top cat is swissvax onyx or most likely wolfgang fuzion estate wax

and washed then each week and topped up with wolfgang sealant spray
looks very shiney and bright

in winter its colinite all the way as this car lives outside


----------

